# Y'know those air pressure shoe cleaning gizmos?



## Aztecs27 (Jan 3, 2012)

How much would one of those cost for a club? 

Reason I ask is that our club is fairly well facilitated (huge driving range, decent (ish) pro shop, cart hire, good (massive) clubhouse etc...

Yet we're stuck with worn out, clogged up shoe brushes to clean our shoes after a round. 

These just don't cut it, especially after a round like yesterday when it was sodden under foot and every pace was like walking in/on water. 

I had to lend my size 9 shoes to my size 10/11 wearing friend who had forgotten his (that seemed to fit ok, albeit "snug" and I didn't have a problem with since it was me that dragged him out and he's still learning the game and had never played a "full" 18 before) and I wore the pair of FJ reelfit's that MikeH kindly offered up a couple of months back (thank god they were waterproof!!)...

My point being - I'd have two pairs of clean(er) shoes now if the air hoses were installed, but instead am left with two very dirty pairs shoes to clean. First world problems, I know, but it's really quite the inconvenience! The majority of courses I played last year had proper shoe cleaning facilities, and I see no reason why my course can't do the same (unless of course the air thingys are ridiculously expensive)


----------



## chris661 (Jan 3, 2012)

A compressor some hosing and a coue of guns. Â£1000 maybe depending in the size of the compressor.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 3, 2012)

You could always call at the petrol station on the way home and use the compreesed air machine there? :rofl:


.......  And do your tires while you're there :rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Jan 3, 2012)

Ours cost about Â£200...........compressor bought locally fitted with 2 guns and boxed in a homemade unit and it works superbly.

Feck shelling out a lot of cash,it doesn't need to be done at all as our 'homemade' unit proves.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Ours cost about Â£200...........compressor bought locally fitted with 2 guns and boxed in a homemade unit and it works superbly.

Feck shelling out a lot of cash,it doesn't need to be done at all as our 'homemade' unit proves.
		
Click to expand...

Which further reinforces my point that the club I'm at have no excuse to NOT have one! :angry:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2012)

Compressed air shoe cleaner, Â£2595 + vat. Annual service contract, inc H&S certificate coz its a compressor, Â£395 + vat.

Spinning brush shoe cleaner Â£695 + vat.

"Google is your friend."


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Compressed air shoe cleaner, Â£2595 + vat. Annual service contract, inc H&S certificate coz its a compressor, Â£395 + vat.

Spinning brush shoe cleaner Â£695 + vat.

"Google is your friend."
		
Click to expand...

Spinning brush? If only we were treated to such luxury!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2012)

Az, if it makes you feel better the brush stand thingy at ours got worn out, and they didnt replace it, now back to a good old fashion banging before sticking them in the car!


----------



## CliveW (Jan 3, 2012)

A simple air compressor from the likes of Machine Mart will set you back around Â£150 and is more than adequate for the job. A couple of hoses and nozzles will add about Â£50.


----------



## SharkAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			now back to a good old fashion banging before sticking them in the car!
		
Click to expand...

What the hey are you talking about here? One minute it's cleaning shoes then this, quotes like this should be put up after the watershed.

Shark


----------



## Captain_Black (Jan 3, 2012)

Our club has a compressor & an air gun donated by the seniors.
It is brilliant for cleaning off your shoes & trolley wheels after a round.
I think it's only a cheap one.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Spinning brush? If only we were treated to such luxury!
		
Click to expand...

We have one - it's the biggest pile of Rat Poo you've ever come across!


----------



## RichardC (Jan 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Az, if it makes you feel better the brush stand thingy at ours got worn out, and they didnt replace it, now back to a good old fashion banging before sticking them in the car!
		
Click to expand...

That takes me back a few years!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/product/Masters-Golf-Spike-Cleaner/p94258.aspx


Solved!


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 3, 2012)

My club ain't got one, we've got a brush thing on a stand.   Asked a couple of times why not but get the usual answer....money's tight these days.     Same answer when I've asked why we've not got one of those  master scoreboard computer thingy's.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 3, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			My club ain't got one, we've got a brush thing on a stand.   Asked a couple of times why not but get the usual answer....money's tight these days.     Same answer when I've asked why we've not got one of those  master scoreboard computer thingy's.
		
Click to expand...

The computer thingy would cost you peanuts.....a fraction of what they have just spent on online booking modules.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2012)

We've a compressor and they are a godsend at this time of year. We also have one of the revolving brush things but they are total crap. Get the majoirty of the mud off the shoes, leave them a couple of days to dry properly and hopefuly Mrs H will come along and clean and polish them for me if I'm lucky. I tend to use the compressor on my hedgehog wheels too which means little mess inthe boot of the car.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Compressed air shoe cleaner, Â£2595 + vat. Annual service contract, inc H&S certificate coz its a compressor, Â£395 + vat.

Spinning brush shoe cleaner Â£695 + vat.

"Google is your friend."
		
Click to expand...

I am shocked by the lack of lateral thinking being displayed, especially in this time of financial crisis.
Would it not be more socially responsible to return to the practices of our forebears by employing boot boys (or more properly boot persons).


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 3, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			I am shocked by the lack of lateral thinking being displayed, especially in this time of financial crisis.
Would it not be more socially responsible to return to the practices of our forebears by employing boot boys (or more properly boot persons).
		
Click to expand...

Ours got the boot


----------



## SwingSlow (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't forget to invest in the hand brush to clean all the flecks of mud transferred to the front of your clothes by the air guns.


----------



## Pants (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, don't forget to wear eye protection.  Elfin safety don't you know.


----------

